# Good Life Vapor El Kamino



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

Went to @Cape vaping supplies today to pick up my Efest 18490 and Sharief had like a couple of mils of this El Kamino left that he gave to me. 

Using it in the Kayfun lite plus at 1.5Ohms and Trident dripper at 0.4Ohms

WOW this stuff is the SH!T!!!!

If you looking for that ever elusive tobacco flavor this will probably end your search!!! This stuff is good. 

Their website describes it as follow:
A tobacco that has background notes of graham, cocoa, hint of sweet. Reminds me of a Mild, sort of Blackish cigar (hint hint), but I'll leave it up to you to see what you taste in it. This juice is designed for RBA users and drippers. Plumes of vapor from this one.

Now I love to eat chocolate but have tried vaping it and its not for me.... till now! This is a full dense vape, flavors are thick and creamy, yes this is still a tobacco flavor, that chocolate or cocoa as they state it is full on on the inhale with hints of hazelnut and coconut (@Rob Fisher you wanted coconut) coming out on the exhale. The tobacco flavor is like that of a cigarillo, little bit sweet and almost toasted. There is just so much flavor going on. Every vape brings a new flavor. The smell of the vapor is awesome, my pregnant wifes smell is all haywire at the moment and even she said damn it smells nice.

The TH is good, real good! klaps you with mouth to lung or straight to lung inhales.

The vapor production with this EL Kamino is crazy! Blowing clouds that I have to bend sideways to see my screen! Vapor is dense like a Cumulonimbus cloud. 

Now this is a quality product and its a damn shame I cant get some more!!!

Check out the website http://www.goodlifevapor.com/el-kamino/
$35 dollars for a 100ml is not bad but with courier and custom fees this can become expensive.

If I could buy this locally this would have been my all day vape for a good couple of months.

Now PG/VG and Nic levels I dont have a clue but Sharief will probably know that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

Ok so a 100ml is $35 and shipping is $12.15 = $47.15
works out to R506.99 for a 100 mils
R5.06 per ml!! Thats not bad!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok so a 100ml is $35 and shipping is $12.15 = $47.15
> works out to R506.99 for a 100 mils
> R5.06 per ml!! Thats not bad!!



I also enjoyed the sample CVS sent. If you are wanting to order, I am happy to piggy back to save on costs. Drop me a pm if interested.


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

If I remember correctly one of the new members here on the forum is selling GoodLife in CPT. I think @Silver was asking him about some info on the product.


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Super review @Hein510
Was a great read, thanks.

R5 a ml for this type of juice is certainly not a bad deal. If you can share the shipping cost it will be even cheaper.

Perhaps we should arrange a larger group buy at some point. Id also be keen. @TylerD ? U keen?

@Cape vaping supplies which juices from these guys do you recommend?


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I remember correctly one of the new members here on the forum is selling GoodLife in CPT. I think @Silver was asking him about some info on the product.



My bad, I see now that the brand being advertised on the forum was actually *Feel*Life and not GoodLife. Apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## thekeeperza (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @Hein510
> Was a great read, thanks.
> 
> R5 a ml for this type of juice is certainly not a bad deal. If you can share the shipping cost it will be even cheaper.
> ...


I would also be keen on a group buy @Silver


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @Hein510
> Was a great read, thanks.
> 
> R5 a ml for this type of juice is certainly not a bad deal. If you can share the shipping cost it will be even cheaper.
> ...


For sure. I have already started scouting their site.


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Guys, you need to remember that one still has to pay customs when the juice lands. The rand is also quite weak right now, so i think your guys figures are out a bit  Lastly, Good Life Vapors don't do customs friendly as far as i remember, so its a tata ma chance with regards to customs. I don't mean to come across negative guys, just a friendly heads-up.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Thanks @Zodiac - wonder how much duties are if they dont mark it customs friendly?

How did that juice get in here originally? Did you guys order it? 

Will keep that all in mind

That is why I prefer to stay local


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Duties for e-liquids in South Africa right now is 45%  However, almost all vendors declare the goods as 'aromatic oils' and automatically different duties apply. Thing is, if they see nicotine in the ingredients, they may or may not release the goods to you, its a hit or miss affair. It depends on the mood of the customs official helping you that day 

Edit : Yes @Silver, ordered it directly from GLV, tata ma chance

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

I have emailed them. Let's hear what they say. Will let you guys know as soon as I have heard back from them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa (19/3/14)

My juice from them also wasn't marked custom friendly. They list contents on the outside and invoice inside. Definitely tata ma chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Thanks for the review @Hein510. I had a puff at the Cape Meet and liked it, but did not taste enough to really say it could be an adv for me. Waiting for the reply to @TylerD's query.


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Great review. I'd also be keen should you guys go with a group buy


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks for the review @Hein510. I had a puff at the Cape Meet and liked it, but did not taste enough to really say it could be an adv for me. Waiting for the reply to @TylerD's query.


I agree with you fully @Matthee, its a good juice, but i cannot vape it all day for some reason.


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

This is the answer I got from GL Vapor.
"We declare as flavorings at a low value. "

What you guys think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Sounds like a fairly good chance to take

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Basically, that definitely helps. It only becomes a problem IF they open the package to inspect, they will then see the nicotine content. At that point they will either warn you to never do it again, or confiscate. Good luck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Thanks for the info Zodiac

I assume you have ordered from them a few times? Was there ever a problem on any of your orders?


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> Basically, that definitely helps. It only becomes a problem IF they open the package to inspect, they will then see the nicotine content. At that point they will either warn you to never do it again, or confiscate. Good luck


Ok so if we order zero nic and add our own nic according to each others nic requirements when it get here, wont that help?


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

My pleasure @Silver.

I have ordered from them once before, quite a large order. I didn't have any issues, however, the bottles stipulated the nicotine content, and thats where the problem lies.

The deal is, 70% of all goods get checked by customs, 30% goes through unchecked. So, if you're one of the 30% its a green light. If they check it and pick up that theres nicotine present, they may or may not confiscate depending on the mood of the sars/customs official. 

With regards to mixing nic later, i'm not a believer, it just doesn't taste the same. Hope this helps guys, i don't mean to sound pessimistic, just letting you guys know how things go down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok so if we order zero nic and add our own nic according to each others nic requirements when it get here, wont that help?


This is viable if we ask them to add extra flavour. On 30 ml you need to add 6.5 ml of 100 mg nicotine to get to 18 mg. For 24 mg you need to add 9.5 ml. For 12 mg - 4.1 ml. That is if they do sell 0 mg. This could probably only work with 100 mg nicotine.
EDIT: They do sell 0 mg.


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Yes they do sell 0mg @Matthee, if they agree to add extra flavour, then i'm sure it will work


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions and for your clarification @Zodiac 

Look, i think the whole point of this (for me at least) is to try find juices i really really love. If i do i want to be able to to order them easily and without hassle in future. No fun in finding a gem i cannot easily get again. 

As for bringing in the flavour and mixing in the nicotine, that is not my preferred thing to do, certainly not for the first taste to see if i like the liquid and would want to order it again. For me, that could be a solution later if i like the liquid - and then i can see how the taste differs to the 'original'. 

At the end of the day, this is why i have been such a strong believer in buying locally available. To date i have stuck to this with the exception of one recent Heathers juice group buy with @TylerD, which, by the way, has still not arrived.


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all your comments and suggestions and for your clarification @Zodiac
> 
> Look, i think the whole point of this (for me at least) is to try find juices i really really love. If i do i want to be able to to order them easily and without hassle in future. No fun in finding a gem i cannot easily get again.
> 
> ...


You make a very strong case indeed, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)




----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

Not sure how I missed all the past group buys, but I am keen on giving this a try.

Seems I will need to build @TylerD a few coils at next vape meet so that I am at the front of his mind next time there is a group purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

So the word thats always been going around is that El Kamino is a Boba's Bounty killer - WRONG !!


----------

